# Weedon Island 8/30



## Megalops

Nice fatty! We almost went to Weedon on Saturday but went off Egmont/Ft.D. Caught 2 small grouper. Guess we should have gone to Weedon....


----------



## floridascuba

I was there Saturday as well found 1 red willing to bite and a ton of huge mullet that I had to net for dinner.


----------



## Gramps

One of my favorite and first places I fished in the upper bay! Thanks for the report.


----------



## TBflats

Love it there! Easy to hide from the wind and doesn't take me too long to get there from Lakeland with the Leroy Selmon express. Sometimes I just don't feel like driving to Fort Desoto. Just gotta get out there early before all the "rentals" show up.


----------



## CaptainRob

Weedon's a great area, but for some reason I am always draw to either the south shore or Ft. Desoto. I may have to make a trip to that area soon...

Nice Flounder, hope he was dinner.....I usually don't keep many fish, but flatties usually get to see my house.


----------



## TBflats

I always forget something and this trip it was my stringer  My little yeti roadie would of been a tight fit for my lunch, drinks, and that pig so he lived to fight another day.


----------



## CaptainRob

Lucky he was with you vs. me.....might have had to adjust his size a little to make him fit in my cooler


----------



## Megalops

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know about a little known Pinellas county mullet restriction in this area. From now until 1.31.16 there is a 5 bag limit on mullet mostly from Snell island and Venetian island but I believe it extends to Weedon.

https://www.flrules.org/gateway/readFile.asp?sid=0&tid=2622121&type=1&file=68B-39.0045.doc


----------



## Backwater

Megalops said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know about a little known Pinellas county mullet restriction in this area. From now until 1.31.16 there is a 5 bag limit on mullet mostly from Snell island and Venetian island but I believe it extends to Weedon.
> 
> https://www.flrules.org/gateway/readFile.asp?sid=0&tid=2622121&type=1&file=68B-39.0045.doc


I wish that was true all the way around the bay and ban harvesting them during roe season, including the netters! If that happened, you would see our fishery explode!


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater said:


> I wish that was true all the way around the bay and ban harvesting them during roe season, including the netters! If that happened, you would see our fishery explode!


I am sure the Florida mullet are tasty, but thankfully we have no commercial or recreational market for Texas mullet. But we do have steady commercial/recreational pressure on croaker for bait fishing. A very easy and increasingly popular way to catch speckled trout and reds here. Hopefully our state wildlife agencies are adapting law to balancing the pressure on the bottom and top of the aquatic food chain. Man I just wish we had larger populations of snook and tarpon like you guys have.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> I am sure the Florida mullet are tasty, but thankfully we have no commercial or recreational market for Texas mullet. But we do have steady commercial/recreational pressure on croaker for bait fishing. A very easy and increasingly popular way to catch speckled trout and reds here. Hopefully our state wildlife agencies are adapting law to balancing the pressure on the bottom and top of the aquatic food chain. Man I just wish we had larger populations of snook and tarpon like you guys have.


Ah yes, the grass is always greener...... 

As far as the mullet thing goes, a good smoked mullet or a fried mullet sandwich hits the spot once in a while. But I'm mainly talking about the mullet population being left alone since baby / small (we say finger mullet) mullet is a main staple for a lot of game fish, especially in the winter, aside from white bait which becomes scarce in the winter. Heck, it's just year round fish food!

The sad thing is when the mullet is in full roe, they harvest the mullet just for the roe and almost throw the rest of the fish out (they did years ago). They'll get 50-90 cents a pound for the fish at that time and big $$ for the roe, which is exported to Japan mostly for sushi.


----------

